# REVIEW:  Headstage Arrow 3G + Comparison



## mythless

*REVIEW: Headstage Arrow 12HE 3G*
   
*[size=12pt]**These are my subjective opinions**[/size]*
   
[size=12pt]First I would like to thank Robert in sending a sample of his latest and greatest Headstage Arrow 12HE 3G.  It has been truly a long wait, haha probably maybe more than my Pico Slim but it was well worth the wait.   Where to begin?  I’ve always wanted to try this amplifier.  I’ve read many reviews of the first generation and when looking at the specifications I knew this amplifier would be a huge hit on Head-Fi.  What’s not to love about this portable amplifier?   Its mates well with a iPod Touch without taking up too much space and it has plethora of features that even I am unable to use it to its full potential.   And, for the price of $299USD shipped worldwide it is a stunning value.  Not to mention the battery life on the Headstage Arrow…it last so long!  My burn in time at least 3 recharge cycles, 4 if needed, I think I stopped at after the 3rd because it took so long to discharge each cycle.[/size]
[size=12pt]The unit was well packed, it came with an USB cable, a screwdriver to remove the casing and adhesive tape.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]The built quality is very nice, nice aluminum casing with laser etched engravings.  It looks and feels of quality.  I don’t think anyone would be disappointed in the quality.  [/size][size=12pt]Being a sample, it had some dings.  However, Robert assures me that new owners will not be getting those dings.[/size]
   

   
[size=12pt]If you need to take a look at the specifications please take a look at the link provided;[/size]
[size=12pt]http://www.headstage.com/The-Arrow-Amp/Headstage-Arrow-12HE-3G-High-Power-High-Efficiency::10138.html[/size]
   
[size=12pt]So Let’s Begin:  Initial Impressions[/size]
   
[size=12pt]I’ve heard the Headstage before at a local meet and was not impressed at all, it sounded very narrow and dark.  It had decent transparency but lacked in presence and extensions throughout the treble, mid range and bass were adequate.  I also hated using the bass boot, level 1 was tolerable but at level 2 it gave the lower mid range and bass a heavy sensation, as if a veiled was over them.  I could click through each level and notice the signature change.  Of course the owner told me it was still on the first charge from the factory, or where ever Robert produces them.  My thoughts have no changed even after getting the sample unit.  I couldn’t understand what the rave was about, and why this amplifier was getting such positive reviews.  I already had the Pico Slim sound signature engraved in my brain so the Headstage just puzzled me.  Well, slowly throughout the burn in period I would give it a listen.  I can’t remember when but maybe around the end of the 2nd charge I could no longer distinguish between the Pico Slim and Headstage Arrow.  But, I’ll save that for later…[/size]
   

   
[size=12pt]The Review![/size]
   
[size=12pt]Portable set up: Sansa Fuze (Finally Rockboxed but still can’t use LOD), Fiio L6 LOD, RE0, RE252, RE262, Grado HF-2, T50P, NE-7m[/size]
[size=12pt]Just for fun:  Rotel RA-1312, Taya DP550 (M95 cartridge)[/size]
[size=12pt]Music:  All FLAC[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Airborne – Too Much Too Young Too Fast[/size]
[size=12pt]Finger Eleven - Paralyzer[/size]
[size=12pt]Melody Gardot - Goodnite [/size]
[size=12pt]Utada Hikaru – Fight the Blues[/size]
[size=12pt]Celtic Women – Siulil a Run[/size]
[size=12pt]Run DMC – It’s Tricky[/size]
[size=12pt]Tupac – Black Jesuz[/size]
[size=12pt]K’naan – Wavin’ Falg[/size]
[size=12pt]Dave Brubeck – Take Five[/size]
[size=12pt]Sophie Milman – Reste[/size]
[size=12pt]Rachmaninov – Piano Concerto in no. 2 in C minor op.18[/size]
[size=12pt]**Vivaldi – Four Seasons[/size]
[size=12pt]**Johann Pachelbel – Canon in D minor[/size]
[size=12pt]** Indicated Special Addition to play list[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Headstage Arrow: Bass 0, Cross 0, Gain 1, Impedance 1 (I guess default settings?)[/size]
[size=12pt]Main Headphone use: RE0 (Neutral King)[/size]
   
[size=12pt]How does it sound?  Excellent.  If that is all you need to affirm yourself to get this amplifier then go right ahead and order your own Headstage Arrow HE 3G now!  It is really an excellent amplifier.  Being acquainted with several different amplifiers from headphones to vintage and yes the odd portable, I am quite impressed by the overall sound qualities that this amplifier can do.  [/size]
   
[size=12pt]Treble is clean and transparent, much better after burn in.  The overall vibrancy and presence is very good.  There is no harshness.  There is no sibilance, and that is big plus since I hate sibilance.  It has very good crispness, decay and extension.   [/size]
   
[size=12pt]Mid Range: Like the Treble it builds on the sound quality of what is given.  More extension, more presence and overall more goodness.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Bass:  Now here is the most interesting part, especially when concerning the Headstage Arrow.  While the Bass is set to 0, just like the mid and treble the bass frequencies are beautifully amplified, especially with the RE0.  You should be able to notice a difference between the unamped and amped RE0.  [/size]
   
[size=12pt]So let’s talk about the bass boost feature.  I found it best when it’s on level 1, I still find level 2 to be a bit much especially with more convoluted music.  I find even at level 2 the bass and lower mid are just too powering, and hinders, too my ears, some of the other frequencies.  But with music like Jazz, e.g. Dave Brubeck level 2 can be quite pleasing.  It makes the bass string instrument much more prominent that may sometimes be forgotten due to the other instruments.  But with rock and classical I like to keep it at level 1 or 0.  Maybe, I’ve been so tuned to the RE series sound signature that at level 2 it reminds me of the SM3 a bit with the overbearing lower mid and bass.  But, it’s not that bad, so I personally keep it between 0 and 1.  That keeps me happy.  Can I tell a difference between level 2 and 0?  Sure can.  [/size]
[size=12pt]Nonetheless, whatever your cup of tea with the bass, the bass is still tight, with excellent punch, slam, extension and decay.  The bass is not bloated at all.  The bass is still crystal clear, with no distortion.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Overall:  I guess one would say it has very good PRaT?  I don’t use that terminology very often, but it is a good fit.[/size]
   
*[size=12pt]Other Features:[/size]*
   
[size=12pt]I could comment on the auto on/off switch but I am sure many of you already know about it.  It really is a nice feature, just like heated seats in cars in winter.  As well the automatic power adaptation a very nifty feature, I think the Headstage is the only one that has this feature.  But, I could be wrong.  Oh and did I mentioned the battery life?  At moderate listening levels it lasts about 2 days and then some.  Websites says 50.  Very high tech stuff.  You know those Germans; take a look at some of their cars.  [/size]
   
[size=12pt]Crossfeed:  A very interesting feature which is wasted on me.  Regardless of what stage it is in I can’t notice any difference.  So enter my Rotel RA-1312 and my Taya DP-550 turntable.  Tape out, RCA to 3.5mm and an old stereo LP because mono probably wouldn’t work.  Again, nothing, I probably don’t have an old enough record or poor pressing to attempt this feature.  Or my ears just don’t benefit from crossfeed much.  Very nifty feature.[/size]
[size=12pt]No need to explain but I will post a link just like a previous reviewer: [/size][size=12pt]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossfeed[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Off Headstage’s website you can get more information the Ohmann[/size][size=12pt] [/size][size=12pt]crossfeed that is utilized by the Headstage Arrow.  [/size][size=12pt]http://www.headstage.eu/Molt_1994_04_SP12.pdf[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Gain/Impedance:  Excellent feature of headphones requiring more voltage/current and volume attenuation.  Sadly, I don’t have any high impedance gear.   Now if they could power speakers, then I can work something out.  Other than playing with these features while borrowing other Head-Fier’s gear I can attest they work flawlessly.  However, the T50P had some positive benefits from these features, helps with the treble.  These features can help with hiss as well but in default mode I don’t hear any hiss until I crank it all the way.  However, they are a very nice feature to have if you have more sensitive headphones.  But, I’m content with the default mode.  [/size]
   
[size=12pt]End...The Arrow is an excellent product.  Is it worth the wait?  Yes.  If you are in need of an amplifier and has $300 to spend I would not hesitate in recommending the Headstage Arrow.  It is a safe investment.  You’re getting an excellent sounding product, that is slim and what I call portable over some of the other “portable amplifiers” out there *cough* D10.  And, if you got a fancy man-bag you can tuck it away without adding bulk and weight, haha.[/size]
[size=12pt]So, that is my review on the Headstage Arrow, so let’s move in to something more interesting or at least intriguing.  That’s if anyone really cares.[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12pt]Headstage Arrow 3G vs Pico Slim:  Introduction[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Was it easy to tell the difference between the two?  At first, no.  Is it because they sound so similar?  In terms of coloration, to a degree, yes.  In my opinion depending on what headphone you use, the differences may be a lot harder to distinguish.  Initially, I was using my RE-262 and while I noticed a difference, it wasn’t as easy to figure them out.  Even after extensive and critical listening with the RE-262, I could barely notice the difference.  It made me wonder for quite some time on why the differences were so unnoticeable.   It wasn’t until I stared at my vintage audio setup that I realized my problems.  1) Lack of neutral headphones 2) Needed music with more dynamic range, e.g. classical which is why I used a CD ripped of Vivaldi’s Four Seasons and Pachelbel’s Cannon in D minor.  Trying to identify the differences with Jazz and Rock weren’t the greatest, in my opinion.  Now, there is a reason why I chose these two songs.  I have very high quality recordings of these two pieces, and I own several different turntables, cartridges, speakers and amplifiers.  I use Four Seasons and Pachelbel Cannon to see the difference between them.  I know these pieces well, as well with Rachmaniov Piano Concerto I know what to look for.  While I figured out the difference with the RE-262 and while listening to Rock and Jazz, I would have passed off the difference as being very minute.  Using the RE0 the differences are much easier to detect and whether or not the differences are huge, is up the person.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]If you like do like the bass boost on the Arrow than no need to take a look at the Pico Slim.   [/size]
   
[size=12pt]If you have the Pico Slim and you don’t need the features of the Arrow than you won’t be disappointed in the sonic qualities of the Pico Slim.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]For those “audio-purist” keep on reading.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Immediate Differences[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Features and Size are probably the major difference between the two.  The Pico Slim is a lot smaller and very sparse in features, but it does come with a nice leather case!  While the Arrow boast various features but is almost twice as big in terms of width and height dimensions, but no protective case.  Features can be a deciding factor for some.  But, for those audio-purists what matter is sound.[/size]
   


   
[size=12pt]Let’s Begin: Audio Differences[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Let’s get one factor straight before I dive into the sound quality differences.  The Pico Slim cannot drive high impedance headphones very well, so I can’t compare the sound qualities for high impedance headphones.  I am using my RE0 to extract all the information I can, and it does the job.  Now these are my personal opinions of the matter.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Quick and dirty tidbit: Which one do I prefer?  The Pico Slim.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Immersing myself in the former glory of these famous Classical pieces the Pico Slim comes out on top.   By no means the Arrow is a slouch, I guarantee you that many of people will not be able to tell the difference between the two right off the bat.  I’ve been listening and playing musical instruments majority of my life and at best all I get is a quick eyebrow raise and to sum out my initial reaction when  using the RE0 were very bland, a simple eyebrow raise and deeper concentration to make sure I wasn’t imagining the difference.  But, the differences were noticeable.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]In terms of extension, clarity/transparency, detail, presence, instrumental separation and even bass the Pico Slim is better.  The Pico Slim is a lot smoother than the Arrow in both treble, and mid range.  The bass is tighter cleaner, punchier and deeper.  Though, the Arrow might sound it’s heavier in the lower mid and bass.  If you listen to a lot of string instruments the Pico Slim provides better detail, clarity and extension of the strings.  The presence that the Pico Slim brings forth is much more engaging, in my opinion, and more pleasurable to listen too in both critical and easy listening.  When I listened to each pieces back to back with both amplifiers I find myself liking the Pico Slim just slightly better over the Arrow.  If I were to put my finger on it the overall sound signature of the Pico Slim just draws me more into my music.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]However, if we are talking about bass the Arrow can have an easy advantage.  If you bump the Arrow to 1 or 2 there is a pleasant surprised for all the closet basshead in all us.  The Pico Slim cannot match the Arrow in this category: the physical bass sensation.  When I had the bass up at level 2 in some songs I get this rumbling sensation that I’ve only heard with full sized headphones.  It is really a pleasant surprise, especially when I am using just IEMs.  However, bumping the bass boost doesn’t necessarily increase the quality of bass, just the overall quantity.  And, that isn’t such a bad thought either.  This is where the Pico Slim falls short in, the ability to provide more physical sensation.[/size]
[size=12pt]I cannot express enough that the difference, in my opinion, is minimal.  I don’t feel the need to exaggerate the difference being huge.   In terms of price, some may pay the extra for the Pico Slim and you wouldn’t be disappointed at all.  Some are more budget conscious so the Arrow might be a great deal.  I like the Pico Slim, it sounds great, and it’s small and matches well with my Sansa Fuze.  For its size there is no amplifier on the market that can beat it for the sound quality it produces for the size.  In any case, I would be happy with either.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Both the Pico Slim and Arrow matches well with all my other headphones and IEMs.  The RE262, RE252, NE7m, and Grado HF2 all sound great from both amplifiers.  However, the T50P is a bit pickier.  I find with the Arrow the T50P has a lot more sibilance than with the Pico Slim.  You can tame the sibilance using the Impedance switch and it does the job quite well, though you might find the other spectrums to be slightly softer.  So, synergy with the T50P and Arrow is not very good.  The T50P really need a warm amplifier.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Conclusion[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Edge goes to the Pico Slim on clarity/transparency, detail, extension, separation and bass definition.  But, the Arrow isn’t far behind.[/size]
   
[size=12pt]In the end, both are great products and though the Pico Slim has the edge, in terms of sound.  However, think of it this way.  The Arrow is very attractive.  It has great sound quality and all the bells and whistles that many find useful.  In terms of versatility for the size the Arrow is hard to beat.  Clearly these two were engineered for different purposes.  That is where you will have to decide on what you want.[/size]


----------



## mythless

*Frequency Graphs:*
  All were fed by the D10, and added the Kicas for comparison just for fun
   
*Dynamic Range:*

   
*Frequency Response (Multi tone):*

   
*Frequency Response (Swept Sine):*

   
*Intermodular Distortion and Noise:*

   
*Intermodular Distortion and Noise (Swept Frequency):*

   
*Noise Level:*

   
*Stereo Crosstalk:*

   
*Total Harmonic Distortion:*

   
*Total Harmonic Distortion (Swept Frequency):*


----------



## 129207

Thanks for taking the time to review the Arrow! I still own the Arrow 1G and hope I can trade it in for the newer generation.


----------



## Anaxilus

Nice!  looking forward to seeing the graphs.


----------



## mythless

Graphs are posted.


----------



## debitsohn

nice review! i bet a ton of ppl were looking for this.


----------



## Phoenyx1

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> nice review! i bet a ton of ppl were looking for this.


 


  I know I was!


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





phoenyx1 said:


> I know I was!


 


  I am glad some people can benefit from it.  Either way, at least for the time being money invested in these amplifiers are well spent, as long as you know what you're getting into.  The Arrow was in default settings for the graphs, I am sure some graphs would be different if I used different settings.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mythless said:


> The Arrow was in default settings for the graphs, I am sure some graphs would be different if I used different settings.


 

 Doh!  Is it possible to get graphs w/ gain and impedance set to '0'?  Pretty please??


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Doh!  Is it possible to get graphs w/ gain and impedance set to '0'?  Pretty please??


 


  lol well the impedance is set to '0' but the gain is set to '1.'  Now I can try to set it to '0' but no guarantee that the Arrow will be functional once I attempt to do surgery to it.


----------



## caracara08

great review!! there are so many top notch choices for portable amps now its hard to choose.


----------



## jc9394

Great review, I agreed on everything between Pico Slim and Arrow.  One more thing that I prefer the Pico Slim over Arrow is there is no channel in balance with Pico Slim.


----------



## caracara08

one thing that i think would benefit ppl's portable setup is the ability to plug in the arrow on either side.  isnt that a big deal?


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Great review, I agreed on everything between Pico Slim and Arrow.  One more thing that I prefer the Pico Slim over Arrow is there is no channel in balance with Pico Slim.


 

 Do you mean channel imbalance on the Arrow?
   

  
  Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> one thing that i think would benefit ppl's portable setup is the ability to plug in the arrow on either side.  isnt that a big deal?


 

 I think that is more of a personal than beneficial.  I've always used the opposite ends of the amps.  It might be more useful for some, that's for sure.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Do you mean channel imbalance on the Arrow?


 


  Yes.  I love to listen at low level at work and using JH13, I have to adjust the volume just right to get it properly balance.  With Pico Slim, I do not notice any imbalance at any volume level.


----------



## Vault101

Great review! Did you have a chance to compare how arrow drives high impedience headphones with your other amps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## caracara08

by the way, jc you have a very impressive collection with great range.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Yes.  I love to listen at low level at work and using JH13, I have to adjust the volume just right to get it properly balance.  With Pico Slim, I do not notice any imbalance at any volume level.


 

 Did the crossfeed do anything for you?
  
   


  Quote: 





vault101 said:


> Great review! Did you have a chance to compare how arrow drives high impedience headphones with your other amps. Thanks in advance!


 


   The only high impedance headphones that I can borrow quite easy is the Sexttet 600ohm.  The Arrow does a much better job.  The Pico Slim doesn't have enough voltage and gain to drive high impedance headphones as good as the Arrow.


----------



## jc9394

I do notice there is a difference on crossfeed but also noticed a little sound degraduation. On high impedance phones, Arrow is much better than Pico Slim but to my ears it is around the same as regular Pico with HD800. It is a great match with D7000 and HF-2, it perform poorly with LCD-2. So far, I have not tried other new portable amps.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> I do notice there is a difference on crossfeed but also noticed a little sound degraduation. On high impedance phones, Arrow is much better than Pico Slim but to my ears it is around the same as regular Pico with HD800. It is a great match with D7000 and HF-2, it perform poorly with LCD-2. So far, I have not tried other new portable amps.


 

 Are you saying the Arrow performs poorly w/ the LCD2?  Kinda lost me in there.  Do you mean drive capability or synergy?


----------



## jc9394

anaxilus said:


> Are you saying the Arrow performs poorly w/ the LCD2?  Kinda lost me in there.  Do you mean drive capability or synergy?




Both drive capability and synergy, so far I have not find any portable amp can do a good job with LCD-2. I have to try SR-71b but budget is very limited.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh well.  Hearing the LCD2 were pretty easy to drive left me thinking they would be fine powered by something like the Arrow.  I must say I'm a bit disappointed and glad I decided to go for Customs first.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## jc9394

LCD-2 is easy to drive but Arrow will not do it any justice. After you heard it from a desktop amp, you will understand. Even with WA22, I have to choose the right tubes combo that have enough output to do it justice. With .5-7 watt output, it sound great but not amazing until I pop in a pair of tubes that have 2+ watts output.


----------



## GreatDane

Very good review, thanks for your impressions and comparisons.


----------



## zenki14

Interesting review, nice info... as I also use Fuze v2, Fiio LOD and Arrow (but 2.1G). I use SE530. For music with heavy bass, even no bass boost is enough, but I find bass boost 1 to be fun for most other music which I listen to.
   
  I always wondered what the advantages of Pico amps are in terms of sound signature, it seems my guesses were in the right direction.
   
  Perhaps another advantage of Arrow will be the auto power adaptation to 12V, making it capable to drive high impedance earphones and even cans. Rob confirmed the Arrow driving Beyerdynamic 600ohms no problem. However as expected, trying my 600ohm HD25-13 it drains battery faster than using low impedance iems.
   
  Just using regular IEMs, the Arrow really lasts long. I use it everyday for few hours but lasts about two weeks. I charge the Fuze twice or three times while the arrow lasts one full charge.
   
  I was lucky to get it before the price increase, but for $300 it's still worth every dollar. Excellent amp. If I had more money I might've gone towards the Pico, but since I love Arrow's bass I guess I can't part with it for a long time...


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





greatdane said:


> Very good review, thanks for your impressions and comparisons.


 

 Thanks!
   

  
  Quote: 





zenki14 said:


> Interesting review, nice info... as I also use Fuze v2, Fiio LOD and Arrow (but 2.1G). I use SE530. For music with heavy bass, even no bass boost is enough, but I find bass boost 1 to be fun for most other music which I listen to.
> 
> I always wondered what the advantages of Pico amps are in terms of sound signature, it seems my guesses were in the right direction.
> 
> ...


 


  Well, depends on how you like your bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 both are good, you do get a lot more quantity with the Arrow, but the Pico does a have a slight edge on the quality that it produces.  Listening more and more Classical music, I would lean towards the Pico.  But, everything else I would gladly enjoy the Arrow.  Haha, I guess I'm a lot more critical when I listen to Classical.


----------



## Girls Generation

I wonder how the arrow stands against the stepdance. (w/ W1000X) I listen to vocal/ballad.


----------



## shotgunshane

Have any of you used either with the Westone 3's or TF10's?  I'm leaning towards the Pico Slim for low level listening.  What I'm hoping to gain is the best lower level listening with all the dynamics these IEM's produce at louder levels from the dap's headphone out.  Right now I have to listen at 60% top 75% volume, which is louder than I'd like, especially for extended listening.  Bass is the big thing that suffers at lower volume listening.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Have any of you used either with the Westone 3's or TF10's?  I'm leaning towards the Pico Slim for low level listening.  What I'm hoping to gain is the best lower level listening with all the dynamics these IEM's produce at louder levels from the dap's headphone out.  Right now I have to listen at 60% top 75% volume, which is louder than I'd like, especially for extended listening.  *Bass is the big thing that suffers at lower volume listening*.


 


 Get the Arrow and you will not be disappointed.  I find the Arrow is extremely fun amp to listen to while the Pico Slim is more on the netural side.  On the other hand, I much prefer Pico Slim on low level listening.  Much more control on the volume setting than the Arrow.  I wish Arrow have a lower gain setting...


----------



## s1rrah

Thanks for writing up the review. Very nice insights.
   
  And BTW ... this is perfect:
   
_"[size=12pt]It really is a nice feature, just like heated seats in cars in winter."[/size]_
   
   
  Excellent analogy. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Have any of you used either with the Westone 3's or TF10's?  I'm leaning towards the Pico Slim for low level listening.  What I'm hoping to gain is the best lower level listening with all the dynamics these IEM's produce at louder levels from the dap's headphone out.  Right now I have to listen at 60% top 75% volume, which is louder than I'd like, especially for extended listening.  Bass is the big thing that suffers at lower volume listening.


 

 Sadly no, for optimum volume out of your headphone out it really depends on 2 things 1) your DAP of course 2) your files.  I find better recordings will give better signals, or even recording process, with FLAC files it matters as well but it's a big thing with CD players from what I've noticed.  For bass, definitely go with the Arrow, bass boost can solve lots of bass aches (lol).  But, again it all depends on how you like your bass.  Due to the Pico Slim's design it does give a bit more attenuation even though it's digital I think it was 255 steps?  Arrow I don't know but, for low listening attenuation the Pico is better.
   


  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Get the Arrow and you will not be disappointed.  I find the Arrow is extremely fun amp to listen to while the Pico Slim is more on the netural side.  On the other hand, I much prefer Pico Slim on low level listening.  Much more control on the volume setting than the Arrow.  I wish Arrow have a lower gain setting...


 


  Well said 


  Quote: 





s1rrah said:


> Thanks for writing up the review. Very nice insights.
> 
> And BTW ... this is perfect:
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, I assume before living in TX you lived somewhere cold?  Haha, I do hear northern TX can get pretty cold near 0 degrees Celsius.  But, up here in snow land heated seats are truly nice especially if you have leather seats.  I always have my turned on cause leather seats are way too cold haha.


----------



## Matchstix

Thanks for the comparison review, I got to try an Arrow out at the Bay Area meetup today, and I'm definitely considering it as my first headphone amp.
   
  Am I correct in understanding that something like the Sony MDR V6s would benefit from running through the Arrow after coming out of my iPhone or computer in terms of overall sound quality? They don't particularly need any extra power, but I thought I could hear at least some difference when comparing straight audio jack to going through the Arrow.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





matchstix said:


> Thanks for the comparison review, I got to try an Arrow out at the Bay Area meetup today, and I'm definitely considering it as my first headphone amp.
> 
> Am I correct in understanding that something like the Sony MDR V6s would benefit from running through the Arrow after coming out of my iPhone or computer in terms of overall sound quality? They don't particularly need any extra power, but I thought I could hear at least some difference when comparing straight audio jack to going through the Arrow.


 


  I can't comment on the MDR-V6, but generally some headphones do benefit from amps while many don't.  I can't say if there is a difference or not. 
   
  Anyone else have any specific questions before I send the Arrow back into the mail?


----------



## fmzip

Thanks for the review.....
   
  I was just starting to look for an amp for my ipod and was leaning toward the arrow.
   
  I think I tend to be a purist so the Slim may be the answer.
   
  Is it worth 25% more than the Arrow??


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





fmzip said:


> Is it worth 25% more than the Arrow??


 

 By all counts of normal logic.  Not even.


----------



## Armaegis

... Granted, we audio types have never been known for making logical choices.


----------



## deepanshu830

can anybody compare arrow with voyager?


----------

